# Protocol? She turns off her mic as she walks on stage...



## miriam (Jun 23, 2013)

So what is the least bad next step in this situation? It's a musical, the music is going and even though the mic is taped on, the performer shuts is as she walks on stage and begins singing.

Option 1: Stop the music, tell the tech backstage to motion frantically to get her offstage, switch on the mic, and restart the cue (and the relevant light cue as well, I guess).
Option 2: Leave the music, tell the tech to run ONstage to give her a different available mic and the audience just hears the song from when she gets her new mic.
Option 3: something else I did not think of-- anyone?

The options were not left to me (or anyone in an "in charge" position) and what we ended up with was option 2 carried out by a VERY HELPFUL dancer. I think I personally would have chosen option 1.

So if this happens again, what is the least bad way to deal with it?

Thanks


----------



## MarfaLights (Jun 23, 2013)

Ask the director?


----------



## Barewire808 (Jun 23, 2013)

Why aren't you locking the mics on? That should be the protocol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 23, 2013)

Depends how large the role is, how much the audience is missing by not hearing it, and how long it'll be before you could get her mic back on.

If you're the sound person, you defer that judgement call to the stage manager.

If the circumstances are dire enough, I'm not against the idea of looking for a less terrible moment to go black and bring in the main curtain, get the mic on, and restart the number.

If it's a chorus member, that's not going to happen. If it's the lead of the show, then it's a moot point how you approach it because the performance already has egg on its face. Whether you wait for the performer to go offstage, get someone to go onstage, or go to black, the audience is already pulled out of their suspension of disbelief. Might as well set yourself up to restart the number so the audience doesn't miss anything.


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 23, 2013)

Barewire808 said:


> Why aren't you locking the mics on? That should be the protocol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Things happen. Whether the performer turned it off, the batteries died, the wire broke, the connector came loose from the transmitter -- it's nice to think that by having a policy of performers not turning their own mic's on and off would be sufficient to prevent these kinds of problems, but there remain any number of reasons why these kinds of situations could develop.

I just saw an article in a trade magazine where Pink breaks a great many microphones because of how acrobatic her performances are. I don't remember if the article said if they were putting two mic's on her for redundancy, but I'd assume that's the only way to prevent a show-stopping incident.


----------



## miriam (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, you all.

I was the stage manager and all-around sound person (and input in other areas as well) with lots of kids in the cast. I didn't want to talk too much about *not* pressing any buttons on the mics because then "pressing buttons on the mics" is bouncing around their heads.

And yeah, she was one of the leads...

How do I lock the mics? Is there an actual lock on the actual mic that I don't know about?


----------



## venuetech (Jun 23, 2013)

miriam said:


> How do I lock the mics? Is there an actual lock on the actual mic that I don't know about?


it depends on the make and model of the mic, it is likely discussed in the user manual. Or if you let us know what make and model of mic it is, we just might know.


----------



## miriam (Jun 23, 2013)

It was a handheld wireless mic, probably shure. Guaranteed it was more than 8 years old, if that helps. I generally do no budget community theater, so new and improved technology is not something I have so much experience in


----------



## venuetech (Jun 23, 2013)

did it have a small display screen with information or was it just a switch with one or two LED's to tell you its on.
If it is a switch that "clicks" on or off then gaff tape is likely what you need to lock it. If it is a button that you press and hold to turn on or off then using other buttons (likely found when changing the battery) you may be able to lock out the power/mute function of the actor accessible button.
what did the receiver look like, 1 antenna or 2? any display screens or just simple indicator lights?
what kind of battery did the hand held take? 9volt or two AA?
is the power a button or a switch? (or two switches) on the bottom or on the side?


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 23, 2013)

Shure's wireless handhelds have a (rubber?) slip that you slide onto the stem of the mic and locks into place over the switch. A piece of gaff over the switch after you've turned it on would be just as effective.

Something I don't see as much as I'd like is an awareness of performers to realize that their mic isn't on. Despite monitors, or if no monitors, not realizing they can't hear themselves at all, even through the mains.


----------



## TheaterEd (Jun 24, 2013)

MNicolai said:


> Something I don't see as much as I'd like is an awareness of performers to realize that their mic isn't on. Despite monitors, or if no monitors, not realizing they can't hear themselves at all, even through the mains.



THIS!
I worked a gospel concert last year where I couldn't get the singers to stop turning off the mics. Either the person before them would turn it off and they wouldn't turn it back on, or the person before them would leave it on like they were supposed to and they would walk up and turn it off. There is nothing more frustrating for me as when I sit back and watch a performer turn off a microphone and then start singing into. Especially when they look at me like its my fault.


P.S. I would have gaff taped over the switch, but they weren't my mics and I was asked not to.


----------



## Traveller (Jun 24, 2013)

As someone who has been a actor, director and now producer, in all three positions I would say Option #1 should never ever be an option. The joy of theatre is that Sh*t happens! As far as I am concerned you had the best possible solution to the problem in having another performer bring a new mic. Obviously there is a training issue with the performer but I can guarantee that performer will never make that mistake again.


----------



## techietim (Jun 25, 2013)

Actors should be told that if their mics are not locked to 'on' then they should switch them on when going on stage.
Unless the batteries or something weird happens that should solve the problem.

If, however, they do manage to get switched off or transmitter batteries die, then I would ask the director for which option they would like visually. Probably option 2 for most shows although if possible, option 1 is tidier.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 25, 2013)

techietim said:


> Actors should be told that if their mics are not locked to 'on' then they should switch them on when going on stage.



This.
NEVER EVER.

Switch it on at the top of the show and tell them not to touch it and if they can't be heard because they touched it, it WILL be their fault.
An Actor has so many things going on in their mind during a show, the last thing you want to do is make them have to turn their mic on or off mid show...


----------



## Tex (Jun 25, 2013)

In over 30 years of doing theatre as an actor, technician and director, #1 has never been an option. If something goes wrong, you fix it in the least noticeable way while continuing the show. That's when quick, creative problem solving is vital. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BobHealey (Jun 25, 2013)

miriam said:


> So what is the least bad next step in this situation? It's a musical, the music is going and even though the mic is taped on, the performer shuts is as she walks on stage and begins singing.
> 
> Option 1: Stop the music, tell the tech backstage to motion frantically to get her offstage, switch on the mic, and restart the cue (and the relevant light cue as well, I guess).
> Option 2: Leave the music, tell the tech to run ONstage to give her a different available mic and the audience just hears the song from when she gets her new mic.
> ...



Option 4: Route your area/floor/monitor mics into the mains and hope enough of the singer comes through and that you have sufficient gain before feedback to salvage the situation.


----------



## Wood4321 (Jul 6, 2013)

miriam said:


> It was a handheld wireless mic, probably shure. Guaranteed it was more than 8 years old, if that helps. I generally do no budget community theater, so new and improved technology is not something I have so much experience in



Just a thought, if these are 8 years old, how likely are they legal for use?


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 7, 2013)

That is predicated upon the OP being located stateside, we ARE a worldwide forum remember 


miriam said:


> I live in Israel


----------



## AdamC (Jul 7, 2013)

TheaterEd said:


> P.S. I would have gaff taped over the switch, but they weren't my mics and I was asked not to.



Seriously? That's pretty silly. A bit of gaff tape on a mic isn't going to hurt it. Giving a mic to a performer is inevitably what damages my mics... from being dropped, drenched in spit and sweat, etc. Gaff tape is nothing compared to that.


----------



## FACTplayers (Jul 24, 2013)

Personally, I like the idea of not doing anything and letting them suffer. The embarrassment is usually enough. However, that's not the best solution. I have found that scolding the actor after the fact works along with down grading their equipment (if possible). I have some mics I trust over others and everyone knows this. So when someone breaks one of my rules, they get their mic replaced with a less trustworthy one (they all work... but you know what I mean).


----------



## StNic54 (Jul 24, 2013)

Doing event work it is mandatory to lock your mics - whoever's fault it is, you'll take the blame and you could lose a client over something so minor. In theatre, yes, it is natural to want to throw things at the aforementioned actor. Should that happen, you may find yourself doing event work instead


----------



## museav (Jul 25, 2013)

techietim said:


> Actors should be told that if their mics are not locked to 'on' then they should switch them on when going on stage.
> Unless the batteries or something weird happens that should solve the problem.


I have to agree with Chris as too easily this ends up being interpreted to mean that they should always switch the mic power as they go on stage, which can result in their turning it off as readily as turning it on.


----------



## Lekolite48 (Sep 24, 2013)

StNic54 said:


> Doing event work it is mandatory to lock your mics



Yes. Double yes. Talent should never be aware there is an off switch. Mic gets batteried, checked, and locked before it gets pinned. If it's a handheld, it's locked before going in their hand.


----------



## dbaxter (Sep 24, 2013)

We have Shure transmitters and sometimes even tape over the switch isn't enough if there are a lot of costume changes. We put a dime under the tape over the switch so it can't possibly get pressed. Also fresh or freshly charged batteries for every performance is a rule. Now if I could put the mic cables in conduit, we'd be golden.


----------



## Lekolite48 (Sep 24, 2013)

What model Shure? As stated, most newer have a button combination that will lock them on regardless of switch position. I love dealing with 'professional' presenters that try and turn it off as they walk off stage and get really confused when the led won't go off.


----------

